# The Bald Truth Radio Show > The Bald Truth: Show Archives >  Can A Hair Transplant Be Truly Scarless?

## tbtadmin

On this weeks Spencer Kobrens The Bald Truth: After having the opportunity to see a full powerpoint and video presentation, and having an in-depth discussion with Dr. Carlos Wesley about his new scarless follicular unit extraction technique (Pilofocus), Spencer seems convinced that what was presented to him might just change the hair transplant field forever [...]Spencer Kobren  Can A Hair Transplant Be Truly Scarless? is a post from: Hair Loss Show: The Bald Truth



More...

----------


## chrisdav

Good show.

Looking forward to Dr Wesley unveiling this new pioneering surgery.

----------


## PayDay

> Good show.
> 
> Looking forward to Dr Wesley unveiling this new pioneering surgery.


 That was an AWSOME show! Hey what happened to today's UK show? It got cut off early, I was really enjoying it. That BBC reporter had a very interesting perspective on the hair loss forums.

----------


## chrisdav

The Uk show was very good with the BBC reporter on.

Shame it wasn't longer.

----------


## level

Great show. Everyone should listen!

----------

